# Rented property



## sopcaz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi i am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could please help me.
At the moment i am living in Turkey and thinking of moving to Greece. Not sure
where in Greece yet and was wondering if anyone has the names of any 
local newspapers so that i can look through to find rented property. If anyone has anything to rent privately (as read your forum about agents)
i would be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

try the biggest ????? ???????? - ???????, ?????????????? ??????????, ???????? ???????? but all ads are of course in Greek


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

sopcaz said:


> Hi i am new to this forum and was wondering if anyone could please help me.
> At the moment i am living in Turkey and thinking of moving to Greece. Not sure
> where in Greece yet and was wondering if anyone has the names of any
> local newspapers so that i can look through to find rented property. If anyone has anything to rent privately (as read your forum about agents)
> i would be grateful. Thank you.


Living on the north coast of the Peloponnese I can tell you that the town I live in is full of houses for rent. Example I have seen: A new house, 1 bed, furniture etc, E350 a month. Would be pleased to help if you want to come this way. It's a beautiful area.


----------



## sopcaz (Mar 2, 2011)

*moving to Greece*



Musicman6548 said:


> Living on the north coast of the Peloponnese I can tell you that the town I live in is full of houses for rent. Example I have seen: A new house, 1 bed, furniture etc, E350 a month. Would be pleased to help if you want to come this way. It's a beautiful area.


Hi Musicman, thank you for replying.
Sorry for my ignorance but geography was not my subject at school.
Could you possibly tell me what island is on the north coast of the Peloponnese
that you are talking about please. 
I need a bigger house with more bedrooms and a swimmingpool and also i 
am bringing my dog over so need a good area to walk her please.
If you can help in any way i would be ever so pleased.
Are there any local newspapers that i can look up on the pc and find
a property please. If you know of any i will send my email address as i think 
you cant advertise on here as the post above yours has lots of ??????? obviously
been erased.
Thank you so much


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

sopcaz said:


> Hi Musicman, thank you for replying.
> Sorry for my ignorance but geography was not my subject at school.
> Could you possibly tell me what island is on the north coast of the Peloponnese
> that you are talking about please.
> ...


Hi sopcaz
I'm on the coast between Acrata and Patra. 2 hours from Athens. If you are interested in the area send me your email and I could enquire about some thing bigger. It's now the best time of year but owners just put a sign outside and it's word of mouth. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

lots of question marks but the link is still valid


----------



## wanderinggirl (Mar 9, 2011)

how much is your budget?


----------



## franklyspeaking (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello there,
I am from New Zealand a single active man mid 50's interested in renting a one bedroom apartment somewhere nice in Greece, on the mainland. Fully furnished and equipped with sat T V.
I note the Peloponnese new house at E350 which sounds very reasonable.
Could anyone give me more details please.
Are there any english speaking enclaves?
Thank you very much


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi
I'm in Diakopto renting and there are properties around the town. The previously mentioned property still has a one room apartment for rent but there are others. *****

Best wishes

Musicman6548


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Just for reference, in the part of Greece where I live (Thrace) you can get a 1 bedroom apartment for around €280/month plus utilities. I have a 2 bedroom (85 sq m2) and I pay €350/month plus utilities.

Last year paid €270/month for a small one bedroom apartment (45 sq m2) on a small Cycladic island.

I wouldn't pay more than €300/month for a 1 br apt without good reason.


----------



## franklyspeaking (Sep 17, 2011)

Musicman6548 said:


> Hi
> I'm in Diakopto renting and there are properties around the town. The previously mentioned property still has a one room apartment for rent but there are others. *****
> 
> Best wishes
> ...


Thank you very kindly.
I'm a Kiwi mid 50's finiancialy secure so looking for a nice place to stay for a month or so and cruise about. 
How much are Utilities approxiamately?
Thank you again. Kiwibard


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

franklyspeaking said:


> Thank you very kindly.
> I'm a Kiwi mid 50's finiancialy secure so looking for a nice place to stay for a month or so and cruise about.
> How much are Utilities approxiamately?
> Thank you again. Kiwibard


Hi
Apologies for delay in getting back. Water is E75 for the year, so part there-of. Electricity is only consideration. More expensive obviously in winter. Know of a 1 and 2 bed apartment centre of town. New, furnished and owners are my friends. Can supply exact rent if you wish, around E320 a month.
All best
Musicman


----------



## franklyspeaking (Sep 17, 2011)

Musicman6548 said:


> Hi
> Apologies for delay in getting back. Water is E75 for the year, so part there-of. Electricity is only consideration. More expensive obviously in winter. Know of a 1 and 2 bed apartment centre of town. New, furnished and owners are my friends. Can supply exact rent if you wish, around E320 a month.
> All best
> Musicman


Thank you so much MUSICMAN.
Your information is so helpful.
I have three guitars and one always accompanies me. Should I intuit that you are a musician perhaps a professional? My involvement is purely personal best wishes.


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

franklyspeaking said:


> Thank you so much MUSICMAN.
> Your information is so helpful.
> I have three guitars and one always accompanies me. Should I intuit that you are a musician perhaps a professional? My involvement is purely personal best wishes.


Enjoying a break from performing piano, teaching etc. Now writing, plus running a Botany walking biz and loving my new life (first year) in Greece, and can't see leaving! I would come over, rent and you will find the place that best suits. Eating out and still swimming every day is a bonus!
All best
Musicman


----------

